# My results and story



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Morning!

I'm a 24 year old female, and just over a week ago my doc told me I have hyperthyroidism. I had a feeling for a few weeks before that this was the case after reading up on symptoms of a variety of different disorders etc. So here's a little about my symptoms/previous problems and then my blood test results!

I'll try to be quick..
My troubles started about a year ago, I had very bad bronchitis. Then I started feeling very nauseous at random times but was never sick. While on Nexium for this I gained all symptoms of reflux/GERD. Eventually stomach problems stopped me going to work altogether. Sent to a GI surgeon, after numerous tests (incl gastroscopy and HIDA scan) I had my gallbladder out in March. He wasn't sure if it was the cause of all my problems, but it did help.
From then on I had a bunch of different issues, stomach problems still, trouble sleeping, always tired and worn out. I didn't feel like doing anything!

Now I still have some stomach troubles like gurgling, aching and diarrhea. Trouble sleeping, always tired but wired at the same time. Restless, irritable, mood swings, heat intolerance, sweating esp. at night, cold hands and feet, headaches. Racing heart and palpitations, slight hand shaking and random chest pains.

Ugh!

The results of my test at 7/6:
*TSH...............0.01 (0.27 - 4.20)
FREE T4........35.0 (12.0 - 22.0)
FREE T3........10.9 (3.1 - 6.8)*

I was put on Carbimazole 5mg twice a day.
I was shown results of the same test from 2009 and it was perfect, in range.
A couple of days after I was put on meds, I went back and got a prescription for propranolol 10mg once a day for the heart things (they scare me, making me anxious because I live out of town, which makes it all worse).

I have had an ultrasound and a blood test for antibodies since then, and I'm to have another blood test tomorrow to test my levels again. I find out the results of all of those this week (28/6).

Thanks for looking hugs1


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello!

The carbimazole and beta-blocker should begin to kick in and calm your symptoms a bit. Hang in there, it does get better!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome, Rain!

I have been hyperthyroid in the past and let me tell you, everything you're experiencing is totally in line with hyper symptoms. They are not fun and it stinks, but they are normal hyper issues.

It's good you've got the beta blocker, that should help a lot with the heart issues. I just wish I had had someone around during that time to let me know that random chest pains and a racing heart were symptoms--there were several times I was convinced I was having a heart attack!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Jenny - there's been a few times where I've almost gotten in the car and driven to the hospital, even though I know they're symptoms. I can deal fine with everything else, just not feeling like my hearts going to have a fit and kill me!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Got my last results taken 26/6:

*TSH............. 0.01 (0.27-4.20)
FREE T3....... 33.8 (12.0-22.0)
FREE T4....... 9.7 (3.1-6.8)*

Doubled my carbimazole, 10mg twice a day now.

My ultrasound was consistent with hyperthyroidism but no nodules etc.
I haven't gotten the antibody test back yet, apparently it's "special" and takes a while.

I have a copy of all my latest blood results, is there anything else I should post here?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Rain, you are in my prayers to feel better! God bless!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my latest, taken 11/7:

*TSH................<0.01 [0.27-4.20]
FREE T3........22.3 [12.0-22.0]
FREE T4........6.4 [3.1-6.8]*

The test for antibodies was negative:
*hTRAb.............<0.1 [<2.0]*

The doc has told me to go off medication for 5 days and get a radioactive uptake scan, thinking it might be multinodular goiter?


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I just called to book in the uptake and I have to wait 8 weeks because my multivitamins have iodine in them 

I just read another thread about someone asking if this scan could increase any risk of cancer? I've had two instances of breast cancer and one bowel cancer in my family that I know about.

And one last question...I've been on carbimazole for just over four weeks now (10mg for 2, 20mg for 2) and the last couple of days I've been really itchy in random spots at random times. The doc said to take antihistamines (cetirizine) for it. Is this OK? Should I be worried about an allergic reaction to the meds? I'm on 15mg a day now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rain said:


> Here's my latest, taken 11/7:
> 
> *TSH................<0.01 [0.27-4.20]
> FREE T3........22.3 [12.0-22.0]
> ...


Was this antibody test taken while you were on the Carbamizole? I believe that would by why the test results are below the range.

<0.1 means there is a tiny little smattering of Trab.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> Was this antibody test taken while you were on the Carbamizole? I believe that would by why the test results are below the range.
> 
> <0.1 means there is a tiny little smattering of Trab.


I think I was, but only for a couple of days.


----------

